# Information on Bichirs and red clawed crabs.



## Matt E. (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello everyone im new here and i have owned fish for years now and i was looking into getting a dinarsour bichir and red clawed crabs for my tank. I was also wondering if i can get a turtle dock for my crabs and use a air hose for them to climb up onto the dock. And i know bichirs need air to breath but would it be okay if they only have a inch or two to breath. And the last thing what specialized food do these two species need. Thanks everyone


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What other fish will be in with these guys?


----------



## Matt E. (Aug 10, 2010)

i have three choices a oscar a Blood parrot or a ob peacock.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The crabs are unlikely to work with any cichlid. They often eat smaller fish, and get eaten themselves if the cichlids are bigger, or when the crabs moult. I used to feed Oscars small crayfish for meals.

The birchir may work, I've seen them with some cichlids.. depends on tank size and providing the birchir with what it needs.


----------



## Matt E. (Aug 10, 2010)

well my cichilds are from five inches to eight and the bichir would probly be around three to five inches when i get it, i have built a cave for it and some fake driftwood for shade. But is one inch enough for them to breath, and do you think i can just get a turtle dock and let the crabs climb the airline to get to the dock or do you think id have to buy something as a direct rout to the dock for them?


----------

